# Playmats ok?



## Buttercup n Charlie (Jan 20, 2012)

Are playmats like this safe for rabbits:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012KUDPE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 20, 2012)

We use those literally all the time. For our agility course, our bunny playroom, I even used some on Flynn and Jabberwocky's cage. They're fantastic, as long as your bun doesn't chew them. I know a few rabbits like to chew them up, luckily none of ours do.

I would say maybe look around on craigslist or garage sales before buying them online/in a store, they're practically being given away. You can usually get a ton, sometimes in the package, for dirt cheap.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 20, 2012)

This is what I used in my newly built nic cage. My bun hasn't bothered them and they clean up nicely. He hasn't had accidents on them unlike the carpet we tried. Like amanda said make sure yours don't chew on them.


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! I was considering it as one option for the base of a cage, so just wanted to make sure its safe


----------



## LaylaLop (Jan 21, 2012)

A lot of people like them.. I had a anti-fatigue mat like that in my kitchen and Layla is intent on chewing on it so I don't dare try these in her cage... I figure I'd just have foam chunks to clean up since she loves shredding things. She's like my jumbo gerbil


----------

